
Cellular providers want Nokia to drop Skype from cell phones - echair
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2009/02/cellular-providers-want-nokia-to-drop-skype-from-cell-phones.ars
======
Major_Grooves
When I got the N95 it had all voip options disabled by the Orange firmware. I
had to <<can't remember the term after having a few beers>> my phone to get
teh latest actual Nokia firmware.

As soon as I heard the Nokia N97 woul dhave Skype I presumed Orange would try
to block it. I had to <<thingy>> my phone just to get AGPS.

That said, the N97 looks cool, so I am waiting for it.

~~~
Shamiq
I wonder how many others post drunk to HN...

